# frame wrapped and kit installed



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

ok i was suppose to get my frame and kit installed at some shop in ny,but dude is playing games.i have cash in hand and looking for someone good on the west coast to do my car up nice.theirs so many shops out their so i figured i make a post.this is what im looking for...
1-fully wrapped frame with uppers and lowers molded /extended
2-powder coated frame
3-3 pump kit in chrome
4- 8 batteries with rack and spot for 5th wheel
5-hardlines


let me know what you guys can do for me.i got the shipping quote price and its around $895 unless you guys know a cheaper shipping company.also its a 65 impala sedan


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Homies hydraulics does some of the best work 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=502162


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

spoke to them and told me a price....still loooking around before i lock in 1 spot


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

u r going to have your body put onto a wrapped frame? or r u looking to wrap your current frame? if you dont mind can u pm me the price that Homies gave you to do all of that work i am curious to know how much they charge for all that work.


----------



## Individualsms (Mar 24, 2004)

Streettoyz customs 601-969-0044 WWW.STREETTOYZCUSTOMS.COM


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by genelow_@Mar 16 2011, 03:20 PM~20106446
> *ok i was suppose to get my frame and kit installed at some shop in ny,but dude is playing games.i have cash in hand and looking for someone good on the west coast to do my car up nice.theirs so many shops out their so i figured i make a post.this is what im looking for...
> 1-fully wrapped frame with uppers and lowers molded /extended
> 2-powder coated frame
> ...


 :0 Who in NY does full wraps?


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

K Draulics does great work too in NY also check out tnd customs in sc


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

Motion three does top notch work....right outside philly and a real affordable price


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

yea i tried in nyc and not feeling anyone that i trust.alot of lrm cars come out from cali and stuff. motion three email dont work and i think homies is my best bet so far...im still looking before i shipp the car to cali first week of april


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by genelow_@Mar 16 2011, 08:54 PM~20108646
> *yea i tried in nyc and not feeling anyone that i trust.alot of lrm cars come out from cali and stuff. motion three email dont work and i think homies is my best bet so far...im still looking before i shipp the car to cali first week of april
> *


cell#610-9602921....ask for Mike he is the owner


----------



## public enemy01 (Jan 10, 2011)

You should check out. BoB from Hollywood kustoms in Chicago Illinois does excellent work. Check his topic out n get prices from him


----------



## mmmkandy (Jan 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 87gbody_@Mar 16 2011, 07:51 PM~20107643
> *:0  Who in NY does full wraps?
> *


http://www.westsidehydraulics.com/


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Any questions ?

1 888 LOW RIDA


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Mar 16 2011, 07:15 PM~20109395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Individualsms (Mar 24, 2004)

All of these guys do nice work!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Go to black magic hydros in vegas or hit up fabian in KC.


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Mar 16 2011, 11:25 AM~20106487
> *Homies hydraulics does some of the best work
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=502162
> *


 :wow:


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

i spoke to homies,hollywood so far... im a going to call up lowlife now see what they talking about.. trying to ship out the car within the next 2 weeks


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

so many places but who do i choose....decesions decesions...cash is ready but im confused on who to goto..


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

im just ordered the car to be shippped out today....pics will be coming soon once it gets to the shop and progress pics as it goes along.....cant wait


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by genelow_@Mar 17 2011, 11:42 AM~20113745
> *im just ordered the car to be shippped out today....pics will be coming soon once it gets to the shop and progress pics as it goes along.....cant wait
> *



where is it going? good luck to you


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

This is def going to be a topic I Follow! I bet he went with Homies, they have been putting it down for years already..


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mmmkandy_@Mar 16 2011, 11:06 PM~20109304
> *http://www.westsidehydraulics.com/
> *



hey... no one called me...

:tears: :tears: 

i specialize in junk anyways...


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 17 2011, 04:51 PM~20115027
> *hey... no one called me...
> 
> :tears:  :tears:
> ...


Dope ass work...Seen it personally :biggrin:


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

low life hydraulics is getting the car....pics will be up once they received it...


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by genelow_@Mar 20 2011, 06:32 AM~20133338
> *low life hydraulics is getting the car....pics will be up once they received it...
> *


good choice!! Ricks a good dude and they do some bad ass work at his shop :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Any updates?


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

they actually just came today and got it.....next stop cali


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks clean, caint wait to see it done


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by genelow_@Mar 31 2011, 11:38 PM~20231777
> *they actually just came today and got it.....next stop cali
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

this is what the trunk looks like now before the bags come out....system for sale as well..


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

cars in cali and getting started...pics will be up in a few days


----------



## speedyshowtime (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Mar 16 2011, 08:15 PM~20109395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


To The Top :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

ghost patterns ....well worth the wait


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Nice...good to see some update. i remember reading this some time ago


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Individualsms said:


> Streettoyz customs 601-969-0044 WWW.STREETTOYZCUSTOMS.COM



:thumbsup::run:


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

cant wait to get it back home...


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Good luck Rich -


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Where the pics at?


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

PITBULL IN LOUISVILLE KY OR STREET TOYZ IN JACKSON MS NEITHER PLACE TURNS OUT ANYTHING OTHER THAN TOP NOTCH WORK


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

Individualsms said:


> Streettoyz customs 601-969-0044 WWW.STREETTOYZCUSTOMS.COM


GREAT CHOICE


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

updates


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

i will post some picturs as soon as i receive some


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

heres a pic of th car


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

here's another one....


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

heres some more pictures....right before 2 gallons of clear coat....almost complete...


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Niceuffin:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Gene they did the frame too?


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

basically a total full restoration.frame pics will be up soon....


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Looks like its coming along great. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

cant wait to see the rest ofthe car...if it looks like tis already,i could oly imagine the frame and trunk set up


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

yes sir gotta represent that ny!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

looking good man i like the red patterns!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wow got any trunk pics?


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

once i get them i'll post them


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

cars finally back in nyc


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Damn yo looks mad clean, you gonna bring it to the Drastic bbq?


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

when is it?


----------



## LOLOJUNKY (Oct 22, 2009)

how much did all that run you including shipping if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

genelow said:


> when is it?


DRASTIC BBQ is August 12th in Valley Stream State Park, NY


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

This looks like a 10G work. Looks good.


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks i'lll try and make it that day.im gonna try and make as many as i can thru out the summer..


----------



## JOVEN619 (May 3, 2012)

did you sell the air ride set up yet ?


----------



## genelow (Nov 12, 2008)

took my car to hot 97 car show in coney island and took home 2nd for best paint.


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

looks great but why isnt the axle reinforced?


----------

